
Why are browsers so slow? - paulpauper
http://ilyabirman.net/meanwhile/all/why-are-browsers-so-slow/?repost
======
PaulHoule
You're using a mac. That's your problem right there. Think different!

------
teslacar
Too many scripts and plugins. A typical website has hundreds of pages worth of
JavaScript that must be rendered

------
BTCMillionaire
CIA

